# LS2 Break in



## Legionaire (Jan 23, 2005)

I'm new he so if this has been rehashed many times I apologize!! I have heard or read that while breaking in the LS2 at hwy speeds, to keep it at 55mph... Is this true??? I ask this because I fly out to pick mine up in a couple of weeks and it's a 600 mile return trip on hwy with a posted speed limit of 75 mph the whole way! 55 could be a very long 600 miles! Any suggestions on breaking in my new GOAT will be greatly appriciated!!


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

That's the old paradigm. Recommend you use this one!

http://www.mototuneusa.com/break_in_secrets.htm

Several other posts on this topic also.


----------



## Legionaire (Jan 23, 2005)

Much thanks XMAN!!!


----------

